# Beginner- Don't laugh!



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok so here's me at the moment. Kind of skinny and flabby at the same time. I wonder how I'll look in 6 months time. Probably the same! If anyone has any suggestions for things to work on that would be cool 8)

http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me10mk.jpg

http://img434.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me22dt.jpg

http://img488.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me37fa.jpg

http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=me47nm.jpg


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Right I wont sugar coat it for you! YOU GOT SOME WORK AHEAD OF YOU!!!

My mate weighed 15 stone at 5.9 was a lard ass now he's a 11 with about 12% bodyfat! So deffo easy to knock off the fat and put on some muscle!

I reckon you can make some good progress in 6 months if you work hard and eat RIGHT! (emphasis on food)

I can see you got some good arms and good potential there!

Can you tell me what kind of training you are doing at the moment and what kind of food you are eating?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

for a start mate no one in the bodybuilding community will ever laugh, poke fun, put someone else down etc.. if there aren't a complete retard

There are a few people like that here unfortunately but there are a few people like that everywhere. Yes you have work to do but its far easier than you think once you educate yourself particularly about diet


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

hhhm ok..:

I usually start the day with a protein shake and a banana. Sometimes a bowl of cereal if I have time.

For lunch I usually have a sandwich under 350 calories if I can with a nutrigrain bar (about 150 calories) and a bottle of water, or a plate of salad, potatoes and 5 or 6 eggs with the yolks removed.

In the evening I usually have chicken or tuna with new potatoes and a big bowl of salad.

If I'm training I have a protein shake about an hour after training, usually just before eating chicken or tuna. hhm. Is that protein overload?

And if I've done a heavy chest session I usually have a shake before bed as well. Oh and I been recently taking this R1882 Pro Steroid thing as well.

As for excercise..

I go about 2 times a week at the moment, plus another once or twice for boxing, which includes press ups and heavy bag punching for a long time (will this add muscle?)

I get one big chest workout a week because I seem to be sore for too long after to do any more. This workout varies but I generally go for something like..

3x8 reps on incline smith machine to start. I usually have to drop the weight a bit after the first set cos I lose strength quickly. I start with 20 kg on each end then drop to 15

3x8 on incline flyes (11.5 kg)

3x8 on decline press ( not sure of weight-its on a machine)

3x8 on decline flyes (11.5 kg)

3 reps down to 8 from 12 on over the head lying flat on the bench type thing. Starting with hands on one dumbell behing the head and lifting it down to stomach and back)

Sometimes I'll do 3 sets from 12-8 on the wire flys on the machine. (The ones you pull down)

And I'll do 3 x 8 with the biceps on 11.5 kg then 15 kg on last two.

On shoulder and back days I do something like:

3x8 on the shoulder press machine

3x8 lifting to the side at 4 o clock and holding (15kgsih) (for side of shoulder)

3X8 lifting up to 90 degrees with a slight twist at the end (7.5 kg)

11.5- 15kg on biceps, 3x8

Lat pulldowns 3x 12-8

3 x 12-8 on the flat bench raising the dumbell for the lats

People say I should go from 12 down to 8 but I lose strength quickly, and by the set of 8 I cant lift as much as I could if I started on 8 and went up to 12. (if you see what I men) So I start with a very low weight and just do a load of reps to warm myself up to the exercise, then on first rep of 8 i just go balls to the floor. Then work up to 12. With other excercises I just do 3 set of 8 because I seem to have more stamina for these excercises.

Any advice you have on this would be very welcome. I want first and foremost to grow my chest. I'd rather spend all my time on that, and a little on my outer shoulders, as I think my chest is behind the rest of me, until I'm more balanced, then do more of everytning else.

Can anyone give me a killer chest recipe? Maybe i'm doing it all wrong I don't know!

Also I'm torn between losing the fat and putting on the muscle. Should i just go on a major fat burn until I'm skinny, then go on a major muscle bulk up? Or the other way round? The belly will start coming back very easy if I'm not careful.

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

can you manage 3 times a week at the gym? if so how about

mon chest and triceps

wed back and biceps

fri shoulders and legs

Dont just concentrate on your chest work all the body parts evenly concentrate on getting your diet nailed and you will be amazed with the results in 6 months

oh and take you after post work out shake as soon as possible.

Good luck mate


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

wigz said:


> can you manage 3 times a week at the gym? if so how about
> 
> mon chest and triceps
> 
> ...


Cheers mate - Hhhm.. I'm kind of hung up on this "inverse chest triceps law" or whatever it's called, whereby the triceps grow and do all the work for the chest, and the chest doesn't grow. Seems to be what's happening with me. My triceps have grown loads but the chest just stays the same.... Wondering if I should just leave the triceps for the moment! :roll:


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

thats fair enough your triceps will get hammered during chest and shoulders anyway, but don't neglect back and legs.

Is there a reason you are doing all incline and decline chest and no flat?

my current chest workout

flat bb x 3

incline db x 3

flat flys x 3

dips x 3

remember diet is key... a body builders diet isn't any fun but stick to it treat yourself at the weekend and enjoy the results over the coming months

good luck bro


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

wigz said:


> thats fair enough your triceps will get hammered during chest and shoulders anyway, but don't neglect back and legs.
> 
> Is there a reason you are doing all incline and decline chest and no flat?
> 
> ...


Well I do do flat stuff too, it just varies alot. I kind of do whatever I feel like. I've been doing less flat recently though, as it seems that I need to work on the upper and lower abit more to try and get a line around the edges. Theres abit growing in the middle but the upper is lacking particularly at the moment.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

work out a routine and stick 2 it for a couple of months, wondering round the gym doing what you feel like isn't the way to go about things im afraid, i know it seems a pain in the ar#e planning your diet etc but thats whats needed if you want results.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Try out my routine if your stuck only thing is doing chest and biceps together (this works really well for me and alot of people I recommended it too!) and I do legs and shoulders on a different day!

Chest/Biceps/Calves

Chest - 10-12 Sets

Bench Press 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Inclinde DB Press 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Incline/Normal/Decline Flies (perhaps you just choose flat or decline) 3 Sets 10-12reps

Decline Bench Press or DB Press 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Bicep Curls 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Hammer Curls 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

if i still got the energy or need ill do preacher or machine curls or barbell 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Calves id usually do smith machine calf raises (find one you like for this) 3-4 Sets Until Failure usually so about 12 reps

Back/Triceps/Calves

For back i suggest 3 exercises i change about! No more then 12 Sets

Barbell Rows or DB Rows3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Cable Rows 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Deadlifts 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Wide Grip Pull ups 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Triceps - Max 9 Sets

Close grip bench 3 Sets 10-12 Reps (best exercise for tri's)

Skull Crushers 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Rope pulldowns

DB extension sometimes 1 db extension 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Calves same as before

Leg Day 12-16 Sets (varys on person though)

Squats 3-4 Sets 10-12 Reps (might be worth checking front squats you may prefer them as some people do)

Lying Leg Curls 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Leg Extension 3 Sets 10-12 Reps

Sometimes I do some lunges!

Shoulder and traps day (High volume may be worth reducing)

Dumbell Shoulder Press 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Upright Rows 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Dumbell Lateral Raises 3 sets 10-12 reps

Dumbell Front Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Bent-Over Lateral Raises 3 sets of 10-12 reps

Calves as before!

This could be used as a good guideline for yourself when coming up with a routine that could work for you!

Dumbbell Shrugs 3 Sets 10-12 Reps


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah thanks alot for that. I'll try that. By the way, we have a smith machine in ouy gym, should i use that for the presses?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Try and avoid the smith for chest movements, you could use it however for military presses (shoulder presses) and for some squats but in general stay away!! Stick with free weights!


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

splinter said:


> Try and avoid the smith for chest movements, you could use it however for military presses (shoulder presses) and for some squats but in general stay away!! Stick with free weights!


Oh really why's that? Not disputing, just interested!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

if you can up your training days from 2 to 4 splinters training split will be far better than my suggestion.

good luck


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

wigz said:


> if you can up your training days from 2 to 4 splinters training split will be far better than my suggestion.
> 
> good luck


i agree


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you can go a day on and day off it might help you quite a bit!

But because you are trying to lose some fat as well try and do cardio about (at a different time from weightlifting).

Spend no more then 1 hour 15 mins doing weights.

Take about 30-60 Secs rest between sets! However if you have done a really heavy one feel free to take 2-3 mins! (I do at times)

Oh one more thing on leg day do some abs as well. Crunches/kneeling rope pull downs etc. Just do about 2-3 exercises or so :!:


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

This is great stuff guys cheers.


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi men

I have look yours pictures, cutting your body in the first time, and start a builking training... by friend and good luck :wink:


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

hows the training and diet going?


----------



## rodreguez1466867927 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi! I lapsed a bit in the last few weeks it's really bad- Just been so busy scriptwriting I haven't had time to go more than once a week or so! And I finished my protein shake and have only just got some more! I'm on it now though and I'm jot gonna let it go again!


----------



## ross_lionheart (Aug 3, 2006)

You have a good base to work with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

You seem to be in the same boat as me at the minute! Good luck mate - you've done the hardest bit which is the first few workouts. Just give 100% to sticking to your routine. Treat it like a job.


----------



## Poom (Aug 4, 2005)

rodreguez said:


> Hi! I lapsed a bit in the last few weeks it's really bad- Just been so busy scriptwriting I haven't had time to go more than once a week or so! And I finished my protein shake and have only just got some more! I'm on it now though and I'm jot gonna let it go again!


If you really want to make a change but dont have time for gym even twice a week (once is pathetic , it takes 40 mins for an intense workout if you try, who doesnt have 80 mins a week? ) go running on an empty stomach for 20 mins when you wake up 5 days a week at least. Everyone has this 20 minutes to spare if they want it, its just a matter of heart.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

once isnt really enough but good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2006)

Not having time for the gym sounds like something I'd tell myself to get myself out of going! I'm sure you can manage an hour every now and then...


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

hey i just looked at the pics and thats kind of what my body type was when i first started 2 years ago, but i didnt even have arms like that ( and i still struggle with them proportianatley)

Youll be suprised how fast the chest and font delts will develop and the belly is more/less diet and gym. even if ur cardio isnt very good, youll burn calories weight lifting and lose some of it, but dont expect a six pack


----------

